# Aluminum Casing Amo



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I typically use brass but recently bought a few rounds of aluminum. Any one have any experience with it good or bad. I do believe I Heard it is effected by heat more than brass and will cause FTf if shot a lot at one time do to heat build up. Round in question in 9 mm.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I shot aluminum 9mm this past summer it shot just as good as brass I only shot 100rds.I can't rember what brand it was.I'll use brass its only abuck more pre 50rds.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Ted Dressel said:


> I shot aluminum 9mm this past summer it shot just as good as brass I only shot 100rds.I can't rember what brand it was.I'll use brass its only abuck more pre 50rds.


I agree on buying the brass but unfortunatly panic buying has cleaned out the stock of brass at fin feather fur. 
Nice to know it worked well for you.


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont know about the 9mm, but ive shot ALOT of blazzer 38 and 357 out of my snubby 686, and it works fine for the price. I look for the cheapest ammo to shoot, and its the one thats usually on sale the cheapest. I dont reload, so its no biggy to me, that its alum. cases. If you reload, you might want to buy something you can reload, if not buy cheap, thats my motto !


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

not sure about aluminum. iv always been told not to use steel case ammo because it has a polymer coating on the outside that gets sticky in the barrel once you start shooting quickly. that being said, i can't attest to that from experience.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I know what you mean the only 9mm ammo I can find is 14.99 abox I'm used to paying 10.99.I did find some for 12.99 so I bought 3 boxes.Almost afraid to shoot it that was the last 3 they had.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I have not experienced any issues with the aluminum casings. My experience is limited to Blazer 9mm out of a Glock.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I have purchased and shot 1,000's of rounds in .40 and .45 aluminum cased ammo. Never had any problems. Since I started reloading I no longer use aluminum, but wouldn't hesitate if I needed some in a pinch.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

BigV said:


> I have purchased and shot 1,000's of rounds in .40 and .45 aluminum cased ammo. Never had any problems. Since I started reloading I no longer use aluminum, but wouldn't hesitate if I needed some in a pinch.


Great info bigv!!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a cousin that is shoots left handed, he has problems when he shoots his AR-15 with aluminum casing. He does not have a left handed gun only 2 companies make them, so he has a right handed AR , but when he shoots brass it ejects fine for him and clears with out a problem. (if you think about it his face is on the ejection side) He mentioned the other day that when he shot aluminum ammo that about 10% of the rounds that he shoots have hit him in the face. Any amount is not good in my eyes. The volocity and angle that it ejects from the chamber changes with the lighter casing. He was able to solve the problem when he spent $20.00 on a ejector deflector and eliminated the problem all together. Other then him that's the only gun or person that i've heard about that has had an issue with shooting the cheaper aluminum or steel ammo


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Shot1buck; your cousin could also just hang a brass catcher on that AR and that will stop the pepper face.
I read about the Aluminum heat problem and that is what I found might have been my cause. I did a lot of shooting in the Phx area. I just left all the cases because a lot of them had cracks down the side(45 and 357) Most of the cases on the ground were cracked also. I never had a problem with them ejecting from my 45 or with any sticking in the 357. All were real accurate. Just a lot of cracked cases. Most of my shooting was done in temps above 85 degrees. Closer to 110. Thats real nice shooting weather out there. Could sure go for some of that right now.BRRRRRR. Furnace quit last night. Waiting for the tech. At least its still under warranty and these Edenpures are taking the chill off. Again BRRRRRR.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the only time ive ever noticed anything is when shooting my revolvers. seems like i have to push the ejection rods just a bit harder.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

ezbite said:


> the only time ive ever noticed anything is when shooting my revolvers. seems like i have to push the ejection rods just a bit harder.


Makes perfect sense. After doing a little more research i found that brass when heated will not expand. The aluminum cased rounds will expand slightly when hot.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

shoot abot 100-150 rounds through a 38 no issues besides they seemed to dirty up the gun more than other rounds


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> the only time ive ever noticed anything is when shooting my revolvers. seems like i have to push the ejection rods just a bit harder.


 I have had the same trouble with them. Some swell up and are nearly stuck and difficult to eject. Other than that they worked fine.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I buy the 230gr. Blazers for my .45 and have never had an issue. How dirty they are depends I guess, haven't seen a difference really....

Mr. A


----------

